# Why Mark Richt SUCKS



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

First off congrats to Tech, you won, congrats. 


Now to how bad Richt is,  year after year gets top 10 recruiting classes. He hasn't won an SEC championship since 2005, year after year it's an disappointment, he shows no emotion whatsoever, makes horrible in game coaching decisions (squib kick with 30 seconds left), he doesn't care about team performance he still gets his 3.5 million per year. 
Then his team continues to look under prepared, game after game (this year SC, Florida, Tennessee, GT).  

“When you make a mistake, there are only three things you should ever do about it: 1. Admit it. 2. Learn from it, and 3. Don’t repeat it.”
Bear Bryant

His Special teams reflect exactly the opposite. 

Here is the truth
http://www.macon.com/2014/11/02/3399058/yet-another-big-loss-for-mark.html

I get this won't change anything, but, I still think Richt is a mid to low tear coach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Two UGA fumbles at the endzone. Neither time was Richt carrying the ball.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Pooch kick off with 18 sec left... Oh my


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Two UGA fumbles at the endzone. Neither time was Richt carrying the ball.



Exactly


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Pooch kick off with 18 sec left... Oh my



My thoughts also


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Two UGA fumbles at the endzone. Neither time was Richt carrying the ball.



this... and you know that Tech will be up to play UGA regardless of what kind of season they have had.

Tech played a good game, UGA had a couple mistakes.  One play done right and y'all would be singing about the glories of the UGA football program.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

don't think it was Richt that threw that interception either.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Fire Mark Richt!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is he worth close to 3.5 million?  Richt doesn't care


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Two UGA fumbles at the endzone. Neither time was Richt carrying the ball.



 And Chubb wasn't wearing a headset at the end of the game.  Which one gets paid more?

 Y'all should have given yall's last coach a few more chances. He wasn't on the  field either.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol....the only bad call by the coaching staff was the pooch kick.....and it will hurt for along time to come


----------



## clayservant (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Pooch kick off with 18 sec left... Oh my



amen.........omg  how stupid i cannot believe this


----------



## clayservant (Nov 29, 2014)

these coaches are bone heads they should be fired.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Two UGA fumbles at the endzone. Neither time was Richt carrying the ball.



^^^
This. 
I do think the squib kick was a bonehead call though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

squib kick could have worked if the D had done its work and keep the run contained.  Why no complaints about that?

squib kick would not have been called if the 2 fumbles would have been held on to, or the pass at the 1 had been caught.  

The point is there were several chances to put the game in the bag before the squib kick, and UGA players just didn't perform. Tech had some luck, and the game ended with Tech on top.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

If top 10 rec classes don't play like they should is it their fault or is it the coaches? One could say they are not developed beyond their initial rec rankings since there are no conference championships or nat championships to show for such high recruits/players.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought it was a heck of a game exciting either way it went. Good tv.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I personally believe, after a while at the same school, coaches go through a stage where they suddenly lose interest in in game management type things. Look at Bobby Bowden, that's a prime example. 

Of course there are exceptions, but it's what happens to most


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

Another example is phil fulmer. Lost his fire and even admitted it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

I like Richt, but I'm getting awfully tired of making excuses for these losses year after year. Still not gonna say I think he should be fired but I'm bout tired of defending him. Oh well. Time for familiar words for every Dawg fan...maybe next year.


----------



## dawg7478 (Nov 29, 2014)

*How stupid can a man be*



clayservant said:


> amen.........omg  how stupid i cannot believe this



Yes-yes-yes-nothing mattered that happened before-when you take the lead with 18 seconds and the other team has NO TIME OUTS LEFT, you DO NOT pooch the kickoff-Richt cost the Dogs the game-plain and simple!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

hes a great guy and he follows the rules and doesn't put up with any bad behavior from his players. 




T


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Bottom line for me is we got beat on the Defensive LOS the whole second half. It was more than a botched call. We consistently recruit top 10 recruiting classes. What happens to all this talent? Kickoff the team and/or not coached up.


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 29, 2014)

Richt and Bozo I mean Bobo need to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> hes a great guy and he follows the rules and doesn't put up with any bad behavior from his players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You suck too!!! Your'e fired . . 



HOQ


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah let's fire coach richt so we can get another donnan or goff as coach. He has bettered the program we haven't just put it all together yet. The was bad call on pooch kick but he doesn't need to go anywhere


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2014)

1982ace said:


> Yeah let's fire coach richt so we can get another donnan or goff as coach. He has bettered the program we haven't just put it all together yet. The was bad call on pooch kick but he doesn't need to go anywhere



I'd like to see somebody hold their breath until Richt gets it together!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2014)

Chubb fumbled at the goal line! Cut him!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Chubb fumbled at the goal line! Cut him!



Chubb fumbled at the goal line! Send him to Tech!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Chubb fumbled at the goal line! Cut him!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2014)

1982ace said:


> Yeah let's fire coach richt so we can get another donnan or goff as coach. He has bettered the program we haven't just put it all together yet. The was bad call on pooch kick but he doesn't need to go anywhere



Yeah maybe in another 10 years he will get it together


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Lol....the only bad call by the coaching staff was the pooch kick.....and it will hurt for along time to come



There it is!  Two fumbles and the pic were on the players, not the coach.

Let be clear, all you armchair boys, unless you have successfully coached a team, your opinion of a coach is as worthless as teats on a boar hog!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pupzsuckkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> bottomline, most talented team in the South and just can't make it happen...



Good lord, there is that recreational drug causing you to stick your foot in your mouth again!  The most talented team in the south whipped Auburn last night.  UGA is NOT by any stretch the most talented.  We got some talent, but not #1 talent in south.  Party on dude!


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 30, 2014)

The players made the mistakes. That pooched kick could have been easilycovered but the players just stood there.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 30, 2014)

UGA has far more talent than TECH hands down, but TECH made less mistakes and stuck with a great gameplan.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2014)

Gentlemen calm down the same fire baiters have been here and will always be. It wasnt meant to be. It was Techs day! Congrats Techies yall run this state! Go Dawgs!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 30, 2014)

CMR is an average coach at BEST. He's a good man, but if UGA every wants to win a championship they will have to fire him. In my opinion it should be now. He wasn't on the field, but the players are a reflection of the coach, and we continually make some of the same bonehead mistakes.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2014)

Noting anyone can do about it. Doesnt matter who the coach if Kiffen was the coach I would still be a fan.... Go Dawgs! Richt isnt getting fired he just lost his 2nd non conf game at home. He may be average but he's the coach. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> ^^^
> This.
> I do think the squib kick was a bonehead call though.



The stupidest call in the history of UGA football. The Dawgs could not stop Tech's running game. Why give them a short field?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The stupidest call in the history of UGA football. The Dawgs could not stop Tech's running game. Why give them a short field?



Dogs win dogs win.... Uh..   Errr..... Wrong thread


I agree, I don't follow Uga but that call has to rank up there in bad calls. How do you give a team a short field knowing they only need a field goal to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

I will be a Dawf fan regardless of coach is. I have followed them through 6 coaches going back to the Wally Butts era. I believe that CMR bares a lot more burden for this loss than some want to put on him. From having the team ready to not using all those receiver's we have to open the game up. I thought going for FG when we were tied was a bad call, and was screaming at him to go for it. I knew the way Tech was moving the ball that those points would be useless. If we did not get a TD, they would have started near their own goal line, and that was one place we could stop them. A lot of good things could have happened to us with them operating out of the own end zone. Oh well he is great man, yall get mad at me if you want, but I honestly believe we have absolutely 0 chance of winning a NC with him.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dogs win dogs win.... Uh..   Errr..... Wrong thread
> 
> 
> I agree, I don't follow Uga but that call has to rank up there in bad calls. How do you give a team a short field knowing they only need a field goal to win.



Had our coach not mashed the fool button we would be sitting pretty - Tech's ball on their 20, 18 seconds left and Tech with no time outs. Keep the ball in bounds, contain their running game, run the clock and short of a miracle the Dawgs walk away with a squeaker win.

In a close game like that one with the W on the line you act with an abundance of caution and do everything you can to put the opposing team at it's maximum disadvantage. Who couldn't see that? Apparently only Mark Richt couldn't.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Had our coach not mashed the fool button we would be sitting pretty - Tech's ball on their 20, 18 seconds left and Tech with no time outs. Keep the ball in bounds, contain their running game, run the clock and short of a miracle the Dawgs walk away with a squeaker win.
> 
> In a close game like that one with the W on the line you act with an abundance of caution and do everything you can to put the opposing team at it's maximum disadvantage. Who couldn't see that? Apparently only Mark Richt couldn't.



Fool button or idiot button.....He seems to carry one around in his pocket!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2014)

I heard on the broadcast last night of the bama game tey said saban recruits top 3 classes and fans expect to win it all or compete for it all. Uga recruits very close to that so what do y'all fans expect? Need to hold them to account bec looking at the talent y'all have had surely at least a conf champ should have already been won.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2014)

Tennessee las year had a top 10 and this year has a top 5 class going so far. If in 4 years they don't improve and play up to their recruit level one would say the coaches cannot develop them into championship winners like saban and his crew can. So in 4 years if not I say can em and try again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Fool button or idiot button.....He seems to carry one around in his pocket!!!





Ouch . .


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

Before the stupid squib kick call, why wouldn't you let the clock run down to 3 seconds before calling timeout? It's 4th and goal and the ballgame. 

Probably the same ones blaming players for messing up on the field are the same ones that call them 18 yr olds when they get arrested. Time to blame the millionaire.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The stupidest call in the history of UGA football. The Dawgs could not stop Tech's running game. Why give them a short field?



I've had a whole day to think on it, and I still don't understand. 

I don't claim to be a football genius, but you're up 3 pts. with 18 secs to go, why wouldn't you tell your kicker to put it in the bleachers if he could, and make them run it as long and as far as they could in 18 secs.

It's not exactly as if Tech had been having big returns all day.

I like Richt, think he's a good coach, and all that, but I just can't wrap my mind around the pooch kick decision.

In fact, I'm not sure why he didn't go for two on the PAT.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> Before the stupid squib kick call, why wouldn't you let the clock run down to 3 seconds before calling timeout? It's 4th and goal and the ballgame.



Coach Paul Johnson called the timeout with 18 seconds left.


He wanted to get the ball back. It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> Before the stupid squib kick call, why wouldn't you let the clock run down to 3 seconds before calling timeout? It's 4th and goal and the ballgame.
> 
> Probably the same ones blaming players for messing up on the field are the same ones that call them 18 yr olds when they get arrested. Time to blame the millionaire.



Paul Johnson isn't on the uga staff, he called the timeout before 4th down.  Not much Richt can do on that one?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Had our coach not mashed the fool button we would be sitting pretty - Tech's ball on their 20, 18 seconds left and Tech with no time outs. Keep the ball in bounds, contain their running game, run the clock and short of a miracle the Dawgs walk away with a squeaker win.
> 
> In a close game like that one with the W on the line you act with an abundance of caution and do everything you can to put the opposing team at it's maximum disadvantage. Who couldn't see that? Apparently only Mark Richt couldn't.



Don't forget about Richt calling a timeout to "ice" the kicker.

Tech might not have had time to even snap the ball without that timeout. I dang sure wouldn't have given that kicker time to collect his thoughts and calm down.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Paul Johnson isn't on the uga staff, he called the timeout before 4th down.  Not much Richt can do on that one?



Hey, I got this.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Hey, I got this.



Simultaneous typing, illegal duplication on my part.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Simultaneous typing, illegal duplication on my part.



That's a 5 yard penalty and loss of down.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Coach Paul Johnson called the timeout with 18 seconds left.
> 
> 
> He wanted to get the ball back. It ain't over 'til it's over.



My bad. It was a good call by CPJ.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> First off congrats to Tech, you won, congrats.
> 
> 
> Now to how bad Richt is,  year after year gets top 10 recruiting classes. He hasn't won an SEC championship since 2005, year after year it's an disappointment, he shows no emotion whatsoever, makes horrible in game coaching decisions (squib kick with 30 seconds left), he doesn't care about team performance he still gets his 3.5 million per year.
> ...



I'm sure as a Tech fan you want him gone. You would like to win against GA more than once every 7 or 8 years huh?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm sure as a Tech fan you want him gone. You would like to win against GA more than once every 7 or 8 years huh?



He's not a Tech fan. He lost a bet.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2014)

He is such a nice guy!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 30, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> He's not a Tech fan. He lost a bet.



Ah...How humiliating to have to change your avatar to that. Lol


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup I lost a bet (along with a TON of other UGA fans).


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yup I lost a bet (along with a TON of other UGA fans).



Nice to see you boys got classed up a bit.


----------



## Msteele (Nov 30, 2014)

Some good info to compare.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2014)

Msteele said:


> Some good info to compare.



Shhhhh........some folks just look at now and not the big picture


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

Msteele said:


> Some good info to compare.



The biggest thing that sticks out to me is only 2 SEC championships!!!


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 1, 2014)

*Mark Richt*

Said it earlier in the year and still believe that Mark Richt does less with more than any coach in the country.

He recruits with the best but that does not translate on to the field.  How many games did Georgia lose last year?  And so far, 3 this year.  Tell me, of those losses, how many teams had more talent than Georgia?  Certainly not Tech on Saturday!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2014)

I guess if GA was gonna loose a game to the nerds, it might as well been this year with nothing to really play for. I woulda hated to loose to them if we were getting ready for the SEC championship. I guess I don't mind loosing to Tech every 7 or 8 year or so.  I hate FSU but I think I'll pull for them to beat Tech. I don't want the nerds thinking that they have great Football. We already have to hear them brag for the next year about finally beating GA.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

*Exactly Right !*



Msteele said:


> Some good info to compare.



Those that truly believe that Mark Richt should be gone should also be careful what they wish for....

How about a list of 10 AVAILABLE coach's that would be an immediate improvement ?  (Jon Gruden doesn't count).

 Let's see what the responses are-now Go !


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2014)

In years past when Florida and Tennessee were powerhouses you could take not winning the east.  Now we have an outside team winning 2 out of 3 east titles.  You can't compare coaches from days gone by.  You actually had  to get players that could read and write back then.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2014)

riprap said:


> In years past when Florida and Tennessee were powerhouses you could take not winning the east.  Now we have an outside team winning 2 out of 3 east titles.  You can't compare coaches from days gone by.  You actually had  to get players that could read and write back then.



This.

The east is so down, UGA should be winning it hands down during this time. Tenn is getting better and should be in the running for the east next year.  Fl ain't gonna stay down much longer.  Got to capitalize on this and they haven't.  worst part is mizzzou who you never hear about their recruiting classes are taking the east title.  I say that relates to some pretty good coaching for their team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2014)

Ha the old it took the bear so many years to win it all excuse. The recruiting then was NO WHERE like it is today. If it was it wouldn't have took him that long. Everyone knows that's the truth so stop using that as an excuse for richt. He's had top 10 classes for years and doesn't produce simple as that.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This.
> 
> The east is so down, UGA should be winning it hands down during this time.



People seem to forget even with Pruett our D was young and not very good at the start of the year. In fact they picked up where they left off last year. Over the season they improved considerably.

I expect the D to be much stronger next year but don't see much hope for dramatic improvement on the O side of the ball. We will be fielding a sophomore QB. Start counting INTs now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2014)

elfiii said:


> People seem to forget even with Pruett our D was young and not very good at the start of the year. In fact they picked up where they left off last year. Over the season they improved considerably.
> 
> I expect the D to be much stronger next year but don't see much hope for dramatic improvement on the O side of the ball. We will be fielding a sophomore QB. Start counting INTs now.



Yes but what teams were on the schedule early through mid season? Pitiful teams other than maybe Clemson, which yall won.  How many years is the D excuse gonna be played? Take another look at yall schedule this year. The results have got to leave you mad as heck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Lol....the only bad call by the coaching staff was the pooch kick.....and it will hurt for along time to come



x2. CMR didn't fumble or force an ill advised pass into traffic at the 5 yard line. Tech's good enough to take turnovers and make you pay for them, for once.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2014)

Tired of hearing about the defense.  Special teams have hurt and the one dimensional offense was poor at Florida and Gt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha the old it took the bear so many years to win it all excuse. The recruiting then was NO WHERE like it is today. If it was it wouldn't have took him that long. Everyone knows that's the truth so stop using that as an excuse for richt. He's had top 10 classes for years and doesn't produce simple as that.



That writeup included all the places Bryant coached before coming to Bama( Maryland, Texas A&M, Kentucky). He won his first National Championship in his 4th year with the Tide.

Sorry for interrupting your black panther party.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

What's the goal of a season?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What's the goal of a season?



Win your conference championship first!!!Then you can think about playing for a national championship.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Win your conference championship first!!!Then you can think about playing for a national championship.



If I only hit the goal for the year 2 out of 13+ year at my job, I would be fired


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What's the goal of a season?



Win the National Championship.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Win the National Championship.



Ding ding ding!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a very rare instance that your playing for a national championship if you don't win your conference first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> In a very rare instance are you playing for a national championship if you don't win your conference first.



Go undefeated thru the season and the conference championship and its not an issue. Lose a game or two and you'll need help from somebody to make it to the big show regardless of which conference you are in.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What's the goal of a season?



Not being a Georgia native, I've heard that UGA wants to beat Tenn., Florida, and Tech. It's as if the rest do not matter.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That writeup included all the places Bryant coached before coming to Bama( Maryland, Texas A&M, Kentucky). He won his first National Championship in his 4th year with the Tide.
> 
> Sorry for interrupting your black panther party.



So your saying The Bear couldn't keep a job until he got to Bama?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That writeup included all the places Bryant coached before coming to Bama( Maryland, Texas A&M, Kentucky). He won his first National Championship in his 4th year with the Tide.
> 
> Sorry for interrupting your black panther party.



You made my point. When he got to bama with more talent he won it all. And won it all a lot. So why again can't cmr? I personally want him to stay I like seeing y'all's disappointments. Also I think if y'all had a diff coach y'all would win it all and do it a lot. The talents def there and has been since early 2000s.


----------



## Curlydog (Dec 1, 2014)

How many times can you be disappointed with CMR after a lost, and still stand behind him. People say he's "a good man" but  good coach's win the big games.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

MARK RICHT IS A BONE HEAD IDIOT FOR POOCHING THAT BALL!!!!!!!!!  I said it when he did it and I say it now.  Sorry folks...I have screamed that a thousand times since the game trying to make myself feel better.  Thought if I wrote it down here it would provide some relief.   Nope


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

So you guys won for the second time in 15 years,  15 YEARS,  and you come on here and insult Georgia's coach.  I understand being glad your team won, but do you realize what a small and pathetic shadow you cast yourself in with this thread?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I lost a bet. I'm a UGA fan.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2014)

Lewis Grizzard's entire column after UGA lost to Tech in 1984 - 

"I don't have much to say about that."


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I lost a bet. I'm a UGA fan.



It does not seem like it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 1, 2014)

and yet the facts remain....any other east team would love to have our record over the last seven years...would love to have the same east titles and some of them would love to even have had our coach.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't stand seeing all of this "CMR didn't cause either one of the fumbles or the INT...that is on the players."

While it is on the players, Chubb should have never been in that position.  He just had a 65 yard run and was gassed.  I know that you're trying to reward him with the TD....pad the stats...but no way should he be in there for a run up the middle on first down.  No way should he be in there for another run up the middle for second down.  Bad call by Bobo.  Put in Douglas and Michel and run power up the middle with fresh legs.

Then...on the pick in overtime.  How many straight times had we run that same scenario of plays over and over again?  Wasn't it obvious that it was going to be a quick slant?  I'll say that this was a forced throw by Mason, but to run the same cycle of plays over and over again, just asking for issues.


I'm not sure firing Richt is the answer...don't really think it is.  Bobo...well...don't think we've done near as well with the talent we've had since he started calling plays.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

So many experts-So little time !!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 1, 2014)

what is really amazing is that everyone here figured 10-2 or 9-3 on the season.....it is almost like everybody called for rain, and when it started they all started yelling "oh snap! it's raining!" ....standing back and looking at it all, it is almost comical.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I can't stand seeing all of this "CMR didn't cause either one of the fumbles or the INT...that is on the players."
> 
> While it is on the players, Chubb should have never been in that position.  He just had a 65 yard run and was gassed.  I know that you're trying to reward him with the TD....pad the stats...but no way should he be in there for a run up the middle on first down.  No way should he be in there for another run up the middle for second down.  Bad call by Bobo.  Put in Douglas and Michel and run power up the middle with fresh legs.
> 
> ...



If the line would have blocked, Chubb wouldn't have been hit and fumbled the ball. Lots of if's, and's and but's.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> If the line would have blocked, Chubb wouldn't have been hit and fumbled the ball. Lots of if's, and's and but's.



I agree.

But...you gotta admit he was gassed.  Everyone saw it on 1st and goal.  And then, they call the exact same play on 2nd down.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> So you guys won for the second time in 15 years,  15 YEARS,  and you come on here and insult Georgia's coach.  I understand being glad your team won, but do you realize what a small and pathetic shadow you cast yourself in with this thread?



Where do you see Tech fans insulting CMR?


----------



## rshunter (Dec 1, 2014)

Why Mark Richt sucks as a Championship caliber coach.

1. Does the least with the most talent. Great recruiter, does little to improve performance once they are in the fold. With its recruiting classes, for years now Georgia should have played for a National Title at least twice. Prime example: Marlon Brown. Came out of Memphis as the top Receiver in the country by most ranking gurus. All world, comes to UGA catches like 6 passes in 4 years. Now with the Ravens playing on Sunday pulling balls out of the air like Spiderman. Was great in high school seems to be doing well enough now. What happened in Athens?

2. Preaches level headed emotions at all times. Sounds good but college football is emotional. Dawgs never seem jacked up out of there mind crazy and when they play someone who is they get punched in the mouth, down 14 or 21 points and run over. This relates to number 3.

3. Big Game, lay an egg. Seems the bigger the stakes, the quicker Georgia folds. If its all on the line, count on it Dawgs come up just short. Make all the excuses you want, but for 5 or 6 years its fact.

You can say, " he didn't fumble or throw that INT", but the buck stops with the head coach. Ultimately CMR is responsible for the product on the field and for years now the product hasn't been getting it done. If you think it has, your delusional. The goal is to win a National Championship, UGA hasn't and wont even Sniff it with CMR.

All that being said, I do believe he is a exemplary person of high character and faith. A great human being and Christian. He's just not going to coach a team to the National Title.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

"IF" :   "If A Frog Had Wings-It Wouldn't Bump It's Butt Each Time It Hopped"  !


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2014)

A good many coaches would have at least played for it all with the likes of stafford/Moreno the jones kid at lb even gurley at rb with Murray as a great qb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> what is really amazing is that everyone here figured 10-2 or 9-3 on the season.....it is almost like everybody called for rain, and when it started they all started yelling "oh snap! it's raining!" ....standing back and looking at it all, it is almost comical.



i have a feeling that this time next year dog fan will wish it was a 9-3 season


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I agree.
> 
> But...you gotta admit he was gassed.  Everyone saw it on 1st and goal.  And then, they call the exact same play on 2nd down.



And there are plenty of times he has scored after being gassed. Real easy to say it after the fact. If you see the interview after the game, he took ownership of it, said it is his job to hold onto the ball and score. Class kid and still proud of him and the rest of them even though we lost.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> A good many coaches would have at least played for it all with the likes of stafford/Moreno the jones kid at lb even gurley at rb with Murray as a great qb.



Your obsession with uga coaching situation is becoming a little scary, we get it , you believe Mark Richt should win more.  I know you haven't had much to pay attention to for the last decade with the vols but just let go of the obsession.  Richt will not be going to Tennessee anytime soon to finally get you guys back into relevance.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

Even CMR can beat ut.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 3, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I lost a bet. I'm a UGA fan.



Bet smarter or with smaller antes.  This is a bad way to have to pay a bet.  Whew!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Even CMR can beat ut.



Nope


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

clayservant said:


> these coaches are bone heads they should be fired.



this^^^^^^^


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Interesting 




Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2015)

I just love stupid threads with stupid posts by TV sports experts.  Is this the pre-school sports thread?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I just love stupid threads with stupid posts by TV sports experts.  Is this the pre-school sports thread?



If you can't contribute to the topic at hand, stay on the sideline 




Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

This is a serious thread folks.  Jobs are at stake here





Rtr


Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I just love stupid threads with stupid posts by TV sports experts.  Is this the pre-school sports thread?



Yes cause mark richt is a pee wee football coach!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Muds mad he woke up and realized uga stinks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Muds mad he woke up and realized uga stinks.



UGA stinks but UT always sux.

Daily volsux.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Us 10rc fans on here have earned a much needed advantage in smack talkin on here elfiii leave us alone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Us 10rc fans on here have earned a much needed advantage in smack talkin on here elfiii leave us alone.



Talk it while you can cause it wont last forever.. My motto anyways




rtr



Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Of course, Bama has gotten to talk smack for so long it's becoming boring...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

I dont smack talk you bama fans. I completly agree bama is better than 10rc. Uga fans on the other hand yearly believe they are the best..this year bama and 10rc got to show them they actually arent that good..ever. Florida will too and those fans here will get on the train! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dont smack talk you bama fans. I completly agree bama is better than 10rc. Uga fans on the other hand yearly believe they are the best..this year bama and 10rc got to show them they actually arent that good..ever. Florida will too and those fans here will get on the train! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



The Vols beat us by 1 TD.. Have you forgot we won 5 straight games against the Vols? And have you looked at your record lately? Go ahead and slap another loss in the column after Saturday!

The way you sound, The VOLS are a dominant team. The Dawgs suck so bad but yet the Vols only beat them by a TD.. 

The Vols suck just like the Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols beat us by 1 TD.. Have you forgot we won 5 straight games against the Vols? And have you looked at your record lately? Go ahead and slap another loss in the column after Saturday!
> 
> The way you sound, The VOLS are a dominant team. The Dawgs suck so bad but yet the Vols only beat them by a TD..
> 
> The Vols suck just like the Dawgs!



have a feeling the vols are gonna get a beatdown saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> have a feeling the vols are gonna get a beatdown saturday.



I don't know... The Vols are back!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> have a feeling the vols are gonna get a beatdown saturday.



Im not commenting on that game any but I dont have much hope..

Slayer hates 10rc even more now cause we dashed his dreams of "this year" so now he sulks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> elfiii leave us alone.



Don't start nuthin', won't be nuthin' I always say.

Thursday afternoon volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't start nuthin', won't be nuthin' I always say.
> 
> Thursday afternoon volsux



add me on for a volsux too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

The Vols beat Bama in a rout.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> add me on for a volsux too.



Is it legal for two thugs to double down on somebody? I don't know.


----------

